# Via Verde



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

I have a holiday property in the Algarve and Portugal register car with a Via Verde transponder. How do I know when the battery, over 2 years old, needs changing?
I need to know for when we are allowed to fly over again!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

As far as I am aware its not supposed to be possible to change the battery. I have several of these on different cars, the oldest is one of the early square '*** packet' size devices and is still working OK after 17 years, the two newer micro devices are 5 and 7 years respectively. Again both still work perfectly. If the payment method is still current (bank card registered correctly with them) then the system defaults anyway to number plate recognition and you still get charged just the same.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Many thanks. Does seem odd though that an electronic device is not built to have battery change.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

CasaBranca said:


> Many thanks. Does seem odd though that an electronic device is not built to have battery change.


Odd but true. The older type you could take in to have the battery changed, but not the newer models. With the old type, if the battery was low they would flash orange as you passed through. I'm not sure with the new type though as ours is still happily working after some years. 

That's very interesting what MrBife reported and a new one on me. Makes a lot of sense though.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

CasaBranca said:


> Many thanks. Does seem odd though that an electronic device is not built to have battery change.


The actual battery consumption is minimal because the only time the device needs power as for the split second that the gantry equipment that you pass through triggers a request for the device in your car to send its unique ID.

Life of the device is limited to the 'shelf life' of the battery which is quite a few years. At which point they are more than happy to take a few more €€'s from you for a replacement.

The old square ones can actually be opened quite easily but frankly it's not worth the time and trouble as it's a 'geeky' de solder/resolder operation requiring quite an expensive Li-ion battery from ebay.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

MrBife said:


> The actual battery consumption is minimal because the only time the device needs power as for the split second that the gantry equipment that you pass through triggers a request for the device in your car to send its unique ID.
> 
> Life of the device is limited to the 'shelf life' of the battery which is quite a few years. At which point they are more than happy to take a few more €€'s from you for a replacement.
> 
> The old square ones can actually be opened quite easily but frankly it's not worth the time and trouble as it's a 'geeky' de solder/resolder operation requiring quite an expensive Li-ion battery from ebay.


Some time ago we took our old one into the Via Verde office in Leiria where they changed the battery for us. Don't they offer that service any more?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The old square ones could be opened the ones that replaced them are smaller and neater + sealed. Why would they change the battery when they can make more money by selling you a new one


----------

